# Need advice - single woman being hit on by a married woman



## bahbahsheep (Sep 6, 2012)

I am in my late 20s and have recently experienced with being hit on by a woman in her 40s, married with children hitting onto me. I know her whole family as there are some social acitivities which brings us together.

Apparently, she has had an eye on me for a while and I was deliberately excusing myself away from her but recently, she seems to be more assertive into trying to make an effort to being in the same space with me, trying to probe my daily schedules etc.

It scares me not because of her advances but because of her intentions towards me - I suspect that it is some kind of emotional void that she is trying to fill in her marriage which I really dont want to be involved in. I know that she is perhaps seeking some kind of emotional solace from me and I sympathise her with that but at the same time I dont want to have an affair with her even if it is just emotional because it just gets complicated once a person is attached to another.

I feel frustrated because I ask myself why me? Why cant she find someone else, a male preferably?


If push comes to shove, I want to be direct with her and tell her to stop in a nice way, just wanted to see if this is a good step to take?


----------



## Pault (Aug 15, 2012)

I suppose there are two ways this can be handled. (1) is the obvious - tell her outright that you find her attentions uncomfortable and misguided.

(2) drop in to a conversation that you'd find someone married male or female hitting on you a big turn off as its not something your happy with. The latter is a quite let down as of course this lady has a family who I suspect do not know that she is trying to get a relationship with you (there again their SO might be seeing a bahavior change and is looking to see where these feelings are going) You clearly dislike the attention and it can be very uncomfortable being hunted down.


----------



## bahbahsheep (Sep 6, 2012)

Thankyou for your advice.

If she was single, I may have other thoughts.

The moment she gave me a pat on my ass I knew something was up. 

The other problem is that I cant possibly take myself out of the social situations that me and her family share because I have commitments to adhere to in those social acitivities.

But since she is married, it is not even a question that it is a no-go.

I feel terribly upset about this because it reminds myself of another EA that I had with a teacher when I was in my teens.


----------



## AlphaHalf (Aug 5, 2012)

> The moment she gave me a pat on my ass I knew something was up.


Sexual Harassment. Would you still tolerate these actions if she was a man??


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

No means No?


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

Is it possible she's trying to recruit your for a threesome with her husband?


----------

